# TWs Report



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Anybody got any additional info about stripers on the beach in Frisco yesterday? I saw it on TWs just now. Is it true? Was it just bait balls drawing birds or did somebody actually do damage from the beach[besides Kevin!] Speak Up


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Peix*

Looked at tw fishing report,no see?? Could you post link,maybe I'm not looking in the right place on there?? :redface:


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just read on RDT. Have pics posted. Birds off shore. None caught.


----------



## DrumCook (May 14, 2009)

oldsalt737 do you know of any one in your area that makes sand spikes the ones that i was buying from your area were a billet plastic with threaded rod and the rod was bolted to the plastic thanks


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Its still there under the Jan 29 report. Not much info other than they came ashore. Maybe sketchy reporting?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Only Striper I know of was*

Kevins back on the 14 or 15 of Dec. I think... Birds have been everywhere and I have heard of Fish being caught off of Lookout... Not a lot of folks fishing...A pup here and a pup there but water temps are way way down... Birds might have hit the beach but no stripers, if any were caught it would spread like wild fire here on the Island..

JAM


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jam*

You are a great resource for us guys that are several hours away. Thanks for allways being in the know down there. I appreciate your willingness to share your local knowledge. I can't wait till April to catch some Drum. Does anyone know when the closures are to be put in place at Cape Point?


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey rat I think they start in March.Drumdum will know when he gets back online.But I think it's March


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surf rat said:


> You are a great resource for us guys that are several hours away. Thanks for allways being in the know down there. I appreciate your willingness to share your local knowledge. I can't wait till April to catch some Drum. Does anyone know when the closures are to be put in place at Cape Point?


 I think you know the answer to that... When the "bird crazys" see the first bird land... Could be anywhere from April to mid May at any time in there..


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*closures*

Sorry, I thought they had a date this year.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Rat thanks for the kind words*

I just like to call em as I see em....There is no sense to inflate reports, all it does is p!ss people off.... Matter of Fact I am 0fer 11 so far, have not caught one thing this new year... Must admit, ain't been goin cause 37 degree water on the north side and 41 degree water on the south side, nothin gonna bite in that...Few more weeks and I'll be back in the YAK, just need to see water temps come up a bit.... Good Luck in the Spring...I would venture a guess that she'll be closed Mid March early April...

JAM


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I think the pre nesting closures start the first couple weeks in March. On this end of the beach that closes down the spit a Oregon Inlet (pond area). I think they do the same thing around Hatteras and Ocracoke inlets, and then the closures get worse as the birds start to get their freak on.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Clarification was not knockin TW's report as I did not see it but I have seen other mis reports and it was not TW's, they are good friends of mine and they callem like they see em too... The mis reports were from the usual suspects... 

JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> I just like to call em as I see em....There is no sense to inflate reports, all it does is p!ss people off.... Matter of Fact I am 0fer 11 so far, have not caught one thing this new year... Must admit, ain't been goin cause 37 degree water on the north side and 41 degree water on the south side, nothin gonna bite in that...Few more weeks and I'll be back in the YAK, just need to see water temps come up a bit.... Good Luck in the Spring...I would venture a guess that she'll be closed Mid March early April...
> 
> JAM


 Stays cold like this,it won't be March... If they do the plovers will have icycles on their beaks,and it will all be an illusion...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I heard something about plovers hating orange triangles or something like that? Anyone know for sure? If we know what they hate, covering the island with whatever that is would be a great mid march activity!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

The cold water that you are referring too is a good sign. If you all will recall in 2003[the Year of Isabelle] The sound was frozen over for an extended period of time. It was also one of the last years that the stripers were actually available from the beach for an extended period of time. Some have been caught each and every year since, but it has become increasing fleeting[Similar to big winter Bluefish] as our winters have become milder.
In 2003 Ocracoke had good catches and the commercial guys in there brief allowance to net, kicked the crap out of them. I remember guys driving around town with the backs of pickup trucks overloaded with big Rock, from the Dory harvest at the North end of the island. The bycatch was incredible, like 2 miles long. All kinds of smaller fish and literally thousands of dogsharks. Porbeagle sharks as big as 7-8 ft. Whatever the other hammerhead is, With a shovel looking thing,Angelshark maybe? The Dorys that you have seen travelling north in the past 5 or so years to try and find fish, were actually traveling to the Ferry platform, to make the trip, to get some. Those Rock were available from Dec8-third week of Jan before it got cold again and ran the fish off. 
The bottom line is:If the fish are in the 52-55 at Cape lookout Then there is still a chance that if our water warms we may still get a crack at em. Super cold water means an extended shot at the fish. Once we warm back to their liking I think it will be on. If you look at Sea surface temps, From the point down is almost ready to host these fish. Its a Shame That Allen is not up right now because any report at all would greatly help all of us that are trying to figure when and where the stripes will show first. Allen if you are reading,Please give us a new report and take that kids ridiculous face of your website, and let us know what is happening on your island, not just for me, but all the rest of us vultures in waiting Thanx Peix


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

In my opinion Jam is one of the most reliable resources on the island Thank you Jam ( can't wait to see ya'll again)


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Drumcook check pm


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

twitch said:


> I think the pre nesting closures start the first couple weeks in March. On this end of the beach that closes down the spit a Oregon Inlet (pond area). I think they do the same thing around Hatteras and Ocracoke inlets, and then the closures get worse as the birds start to get their freak on.


 Yeap,forgot about "Prenest"closures..:redface:

Was thinking about when they close s end of Ocracoke,Cape Point,and areas that they close AFTER the birds start looking to do the nasty,or as you said when they get their freak on...


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Peix, that other hammerhead species you talking about is a bonnethead if that is what you thinking of. I thought that they were a warm water species though, might not be the same as what you saw though. Just trying to help out.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> Peix, that other hammerhead species you talking about is a bonnethead if that is what you thinking of. I thought that they were a warm water species though, might not be the same as what you saw though. Just trying to help out.


 I'm thinking more along lines of scallop hammerhead.. Kinda cold for bonnetheads.....


----------

